# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Teste deine Risikobereitschaft

## M.S.

Teste deine Risikobereitschaft im Downhill Sport

bikepark-academy.blogspot.com/

----------


## papa schlumpf

yeaaaah coole sache... ich riskiere mit maß und ziel  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> yeaaaah coole sache... ich riskiere mit maß und ziel


Me 2.

----------


## druelli

> yeaaaah coole sache... ich riskiere mit maß und ziel

 jo, des hob i au!

----------


## GhostRiders

mir kommt's so vor das immer die gleiche Antwort rauskommt, :"Du riskiert Maß und Ziel"... :EEK!:

----------


## Glenmor

du bist sehr risikofreudig

 :Cool:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Du riskierst mit Maß und Ziel ! 

Ob es Maß - Bier gemeint ist?  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des hot irgendwie so jeder.

----------


## Reinz

Ich hab was anderes  :Wink:

----------


## 1210

bist leicht auch lieber am boden als in der luft? ^^

----------


## Reinz

Eigentlich schon ja

----------


## TimTim

Du riskierst mit Maß und Ziel kommt bei mir auch raus. Ist denke ich mal nicht besonders preziese

----------

